# Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern



## Elbjung (27. Juni 2018)

Moin, 

wollte mir neue geflochtene aufspulen (0.20 und 0.15er fireline ultra 8) und frage mich gerade, welche Stärke ich für die Monofile nehmen soll, damit ich ein möglichst saubere schnurverlegung bekomme. 

habe vorher immer ne 0.35er genommen und mir keinen Kopf darüber gemacht. beim letzten angeltrip habe ich jedoch gesehen, dass die Schnur am Ende total in in der mono festklemmte - sich da quasi eingeschnitten hat.


----------



## Gast (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Heute unterfüttere ich nichts mehr, aber ich fische auch nur noch BC Rollen mit flacher Spule.
Früher habe ich anstatt mit Schnur zu unterfüttern einfach Tapeband auf die Spule geklebt.
Mir persönlich hat das besser gefallen als mit Schnur zu unterfüttern.
Wenn unterfüttern dann nach Möglichkeit keine größere Stärke zum Unterfüttern benutzen als die geflochtene hat.
Ansonsten mal schauen ob du keine flache Spule für deine Rolle bekommst, das wäre immer noch die saubereste Lösung.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Wenn unterfüttern, dann immer in der Stärke, die der Größe der Rolle entspricht. Das kann man auf den Spulen ablesen - der mittlere Wert.

Dann ist das Wickelbild am besten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Ich wähle standardmäßig eine Mono, die dem Realdurchmesser des jeweiligen Geflechtes in etwa entspricht.

Hierbei verwende ich meist die Zielfisch-Schnüre von Climax (sofern gerade keine anderweitigen passenden Mono-Reste vorhanden), die es sehr günstig auf 500-m-Spulen gibt

--> da gehen auch große Lauflängen zum Ergänzen von dünnerem Geflecht nicht sonderlich ins Geld - insbesondere, wenn man gleich mehrere verschiedene Durchmesser in großer Lauflänge braucht.

Mit zu dicker Backing-Mono habe ich generell keine guten Erfahrungen in puncto Wickelbild und Einschneiden gemacht.

Insofern verwende ich da inzwischen möglichst "real-identische" Durchmesser und fahre sehr gut damit.

Die Tape-Methode ist mir zu teuer von der Geflechtsmenge her. Die verwende ich nur bei meinen Wallerrollen (Spin und Ansitz), auf denen ich jeweils wirklich Geflecht bis zum Kern runter haben will.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich wähle standardmäßig eine Mono, die dem Realdurchmesser des jeweiligen Geflechtes in etwa entspricht.



Ich nehme Mono, die der Realtragkraft des Geflechts entspricht, da ich keine Schwachstelle haben will, wenn es mal ins "Backing" gehen sollte. Dazu kam es aber noch nie.


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich nehme Mono, die der Realtragkraft des Geflechts entspricht, da ich keine Schwachstelle haben will, wenn es mal ins "Backing" gehen sollte. Dazu kam es aber noch nie.






Hi, den Tragkraftverlust hast Du dann doch immer, da der Knoten zwischen Geflecht und Mono von der Spule läuft. Das sollte meiner Meinung nach zwingend vermieden werden. Ich tendiere zu einer Unterfütterung mit dünnerer Schnur, dem Wickelbild wegen, jenachdem was gerade über ist.


Grüße JK


----------



## Rannebert (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Dann nimmt man sich mal die Minute Zeit und knotet das Geflecht mit einem FG sauber an die Füllung. Dann ist der Tragkraftverlust vernachlässigbar und der Knoten liegt auch viel sauberer und flacher auf der Spule und macht keinen Quatsch.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Da braucht es aber schon sehr wenig Geflochtene und viel Unterfütterung, damit man mal ins Backing kommt. Bei den im Süßwasser üblichen Längen passiert das ja praktisch so gut wie nie.


----------



## Rannebert (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Na ja, ich fange, wie vermutlich viele, immer mit so 100-130m Geflochtener an, und angel die dann in der Saison runter. Da kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt, wo bei Ködern wie Zikaden oder ähnlichem, die richtig weit fliegen der Moment wo schon mal das Backing am Ende langsam durchschaut. Das ist dann der Zeitpunkt, an dem ich weiss, langsam muss eine neue Füllung her, aber sollte da dann doch nochmal was passieren, fühle ich mich zumindest noch sicher genug. #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Na ja, ich fange, wie vermutlich viele, immer mit so 100-130m Geflochtener an, und angel die dann in der Saison runter.




Bissl hoch der Verschleiss.
Bei 2-3 Angeltagen die Woche wären das nen guter Meter...Pro Tag.

Billiger wäre auch mal nen Vorfach zu benutzen....Geflecht hält locker 5-10 Jahre ohne das man es ersetzen müßte.


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bissl hoch der Verschleiss.
> Bei 2-3 Angeltagen die Woche wären das nen guter Meter...Pro Tag.
> 
> Billiger wäre auch mal nen Vorfach zu benutzen....Geflecht hält locker 5-10 Jahre ohne das man es ersetzen müßte.




Hi, wenn man es rumliegen lässt ok, aber nicht wenn es intensiv gefischt wird; 1m pro Tag finde ich auch nicht wirklich viel. Bei mir gehen beim Zanderangeln teils deutlich mehr weg; würde ich 130m aufspulen würde ich jedenfalls keine Saison durchkommen. Unter 180m Spule ich in den seltensten Fällen auf.


Grüße JK


----------



## Rannebert (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Keine Sorge, da sind immer mindestens ein guter Meter Mono oder FC noch davor, plus Stahl, da wo es sein muss. 

Aber ich schaffe normal auch meine 200+ Tage am Wasser, und wenn es nur für drei Stunden am Abend ist. Insofern ist das schon okay, trotz Vorfach...


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Bei Markenschnüren spule ich meistens auch nur 100-130 Meter auf und von Zeit zu Zeit geht da schon einiges runter, vor Allem wenn ich aufgeraute Schnur abschneiden muss. Nach einer Weile wird die Schnur in die andere Richtung wieder aufgespult und da kann es schon sein, dass gegen Ende weniger als 70 Meter drauf bleiben. Deshalb verwende ich starke Schnur zum Unterfüttern, auch wenn es letztendlich nur fürs Gewissen ist. Am Wickelbild sehe ich ohnehin keinen Unterschied. 



Rannebert schrieb:


> Dann nimmt man sich mal die Minute Zeit und knotet das Geflecht mit einem FG sauber an die Füllung. Dann ist der Tragkraftverlust vernachlässigbar und der Knoten liegt auch viel sauberer und flacher auf der Spule und macht keinen Quatsch.



Das ist ein echt guter Tipp, kann den FG-Knoten auch nur empfehlen. Die Zeit lohnt sich auf jeden Fall wenn man wie hier nur selten knoten muss und auch am anderen Ende macht sich der Schlanke Knoten sehr gut, vor Allem wenn man ihn durch die Ringe ziehen muss.


----------



## Elbjung (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Ultra 8 Schnur? Stimmen da die Durchmesserangaben überhaupt und wie ist da so euer Gesamteindruck? würde ungern 0.20er mono Unterhauen auf der Brandungsrute, mit der ich auch mal im Mittelmeer und Atlantik bei nacht fische... 





Andal schrieb:


> Wenn unterfüttern, dann immer in der Stärke, die der Größe der Rolle entspricht. Das kann man auf den Spulen ablesen - der mittlere Wert.
> 
> Dann ist das Wickelbild am besten.



Also auf der Spule steht LINE CAP (DIA.mm-m) 0,3 - 180 (no.-m) 4-150 (lb.-yds) 10-200 

Wie ermittle ich hier den Mittelwert :q


hatte sonst immer 0,35er auf der spin unterfüttert mir 0,15er fireline und die hat sich eingeschnitten. Auf die Brandungsruten spule ich jetzt zum ersten mal geflochtene und wollte da die 0,20er nehmen. 

Hatte die Big game monofile Schnur von Berkley in rot im Auge. 1000m für 7,99 finde ich jetzt eigentlich ganz gut vom preis her..


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*

Ich würde mit einer 25er bis 30er Mono unterfüttern. Und zwar richtig schön straff und nass!


----------



## Elbjung (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche schnurstärke zum unterfüttern*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde mit einer 25er bis 30er Mono unterfüttern. Und zwar richtig schön straff und nass!



Klingt gut #6


----------

